# 5s; 540s any tips



## NickyR23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey I can spin 5s but when I land I wash out even though I haven't over or under rotated. Does anybody have suggestions?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Got any pics or better yet some video for people to analyze your technique????


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like you are reverting and if you land backseat, you're going to wash. Where are you spotting your landing?


----------



## NickyR23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I have no videos or pictures so I guess that i should of thought of that, and in what do you mean by I'm reverting


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Frontside or Backside 5's?


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Where are you washing out exactly? It's quite a general question so I'll give you a general answer...

Go faster, go bigger - it will give you more time to get your rotation around, to spot your landing, so you can STOMP the landing flat base and ride away. Good luck.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Land centered, spin slower. Also landing very very slightly on your toe edge can help stop you spinning. Maybe get 5s on side hits down before trying them off a jump.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

Officer Shred said:


> Where are you washing out exactly? It's quite a general question so I'll give you a general answer...
> 
> Go faster, go bigger - it will give you more time to get your rotation around, to spot your landing, so you can STOMP the landing flat base and ride away. Good luck.


Just to play devils advocate, you could also try going off small jumps as to remain centered and maybe not wash out so bad. practice flat ground spinning as well helped me nail my 5's


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

it'll be easier to give you tips if you tell us what kind of spins you are trying.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

It might be a little bit harder, but try your best to whip your legs around and stop the landing for a 7. It always feels better landing in your original stance, and when you really stomp your landing, it helps stabilize you, which prevents washouts.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> It might be a little bit harder, but try your best to whip your legs around and stop the landing for a 7. It always feels better landing in your original stance, and when you really stomp your landing, it helps stabilize you, which prevents washouts.


i wouldnt suggest this, really you shouldnt be forcing anything around like that unless you dont care about how it looks and its also harder to control your spin when you try to whip it like that.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i wouldnt suggest this, really you shouldnt be forcing anything around like that unless you dont care about how it looks and its also harder to control your spin when you try to whip it like that.


Well I wouldn't suggest using your legs and muscle it around, I mean to use your arms and head and flow it around. It works for me  My suggestion is to get the rotation from the start. I know what you mean and you just spun your 3 and coming around for the 5 and it's sooo slow. If you build up your momentum and use it to your advantage, the 7 really isn't that difficult to pull off. But definitely what he said, DO NOT MUSCLE IT AROUND. If you can't get the smooth flow around, don't even bother trying for the 7.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought hes asking about 5s not 7s. And if its 5s presumably ur not launching switch 5s (meaning you land in your regular stance) cos if the OP is, then really why u even asking for help. I dont know what the problem is but I can think of i) switch landings - lots of people dont practise switch (ollies, straight airs, switch landings of all sorts), ii) imbalanced landing - i.e. hucking it and not leaving enough leisure to complete your spin an stomp it (so the post about bigger air applies here), iii) spotting your landing - front 5s is like front 360+front 180 so you spot landing in front, back 5s is like back 360 + back 180 so you spot your landing behind you before you start to look forward again, iv) not waiting long enough after you land and regain balance before you try to do something else, or scrub speed etc - which basically is a composure or balance issue. Dont panic.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya...Learn 180s of large jumps. Problem solved.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

it'd be useful to know which way your spinning as spotting and landing them both is very different


----------

